# william shatner



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Star Track*

I believe that it was an add in the archery Magazine


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just a bit of info for some of you, In the 60's a lot of stars shot archery instead of playing golf, William shatner was one of the Original Fred Bear Sports club members along with James Dury (Virginian)


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Stars shooting archery*

You are correct and they both shoot at Cobo Hall in Detroit which used to be the big in door shoot and later taken over by the Vages Shoot. I was at the 1969 Cobo Hall shoot and they both were shooting there.


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

I also remember William Shatner shooting an Alaskan brown Bear on American Sportsman. I beleive he used a Bear recurve.

DetLieut


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

DetLieut said:


> I also remember William Shatner shooting an Alaskan brown Bear on American Sportsman. I beleive he used a Bear recurve.
> 
> DetLieut


I saw that episode! I remember saying to myself that he was one of the few real men in Hollywood at that time. I have tried to find a copy of that episode. I do not think having armed back-up should diminish that feat. Even having that at the short distance he had to get to shoot it was not that safe.


----------

